

The Hardest Logic Puzzle Ever - pdevr
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hardest_Logic_Puzzle_Ever

======
pdevr
The puzzle:

"Three gods A, B, and C are called, in no particular order, True, False, and
Random. True always speaks truly, False always speaks falsely, but whether
Random speaks truly or falsely is a completely random matter. Your task is to
determine the identities of A, B, and C by asking three yes-no questions; each
question must be put to exactly one god. The gods understand English, but will
answer all questions in their own language, in which the words for yes and no
are da and ja, in some order. You do not know which word means which."

Clarifications: A single god may be asked more than one question, questions
are permitted to depend on the answers to earlier questions, and the nature of
Random's response should be thought of as depending on the flip of a coin
hidden in his brain: if the coin comes down heads, he speaks truly; if tails,
falsely.

